# Herman



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out Herman, my new grave digger prop. I put a light in his lantern so he can light his way in the grave yard, thats the cord you are seeing. I will need to paint it and hide it better. The lantern had a karosine bottle under it, but I didnt like the look of it, so secured the bottom right under, and I think it looks cool. Now, I couldnt think of a way to secure it, and I realized we had some mighty putty, so I used that. Now, Im sure you have seen that stuff advertised, and I gotta say, it kinda sucks. It didnt hold it together very good at all. I dont think that Billy Mays guy is telling us the truth when he says it can hold 350 pounds, pull a truck, hold you up, make you fly, give you magical wizard powers, make you REALLY find bigfoot etc etc. So I ended up using a little of it, and some gorilla glue. Anyway, heres the link, check him out and let me know what you think.( we are rymein' today)
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket
Now he just needs to be stuffed.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good. How is he standing? Are you going to put a grave stone in front to hide a light shinning up at him? It would creep me out. Ha! Mighty Putty!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

looks good, Ty. I'll look for more pics when you're done. I'm finally getting some prop work done too. have a fun weekend..


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG where did you get the mask it looks awesome


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Tyler, looking good. Yes, where did you find that mask?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That is the perfect mask for that prop. Very nice.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

he looks good - to hide the chord better you could also secure it the lamp handle so it follows the shape all the way from the top of the lamp and into his hand, that way it isn't hanging in the breeze.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job Tyler. You can pick up those pool noodles at the dollar tree and bulk up his shoulders and arms add a little news paper and he'll look a bit more rounded. Just offering the suggestiong everyone always tells me.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah, what everyone else has been saying. That's a perfect mask/prop head for that prop. That's going to freek a lot of people out.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys! Ok, so he is made completely out of pvc, thats how he is standing. As far as light, hopefully the lantern will light his face up alot, and I always have a blue light in my cemetery, which should light him up, along with my other props in the cemetery scene. The mask I got on ebay, I think, for a really good price. And thanks for the cord suggestion, I will definatly do that. Pool noodles should definatly work, I am kind of waiting to stuff my props until It gets closer, because they are eaiser to store. And I hope to get another pic tonight in the dark, with the lantern lit.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Just uploaded a night pic.
Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah that's nice and I've got to say i love his shoes!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love the mask too, it's perfect! Love those overalls too...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creepy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good...
creepy farmer herman alright


----------

